
BPA-free plastics seem to disrupt sperm and egg development in mice - sahin-boydas
http://www.newscientist.com/article/2179481-bpa-free-plastics-seem-to-disrupt-sperm-and-egg-development-in-mice/
======
Apotheos
More and more disadvantages seem to come out against plastic every year, not
to mention the environmental impact they have.

Because of this I'll stick to my trusty glass water bottle for the foreseeable
future.

------
alexandercrohde
Could somebody explain to me if these mutations, being germline, are permanent
damage to the gene pool, or would go away after two generations?

~~~
krageon
> The abnormalities were passed on for three generations, but faded after
> that.

------
swingline-747
Makes one want to check out of society and get a homestead going growing your
own food in rural Utah.

------
tinus_hn
One would hope this was tested before the material was put on the market.

